# my pinkies 8 days old



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

i know they are still really small but the colours have start to come through and they have started to get their furr through now. they have a slight layer of fuzz lol. hopefully i should have some nice colours.

8 Days old. by Tinkers Mousery, on Flickr[/url]

8 Days old by Tinkers Mousery, on Flickr[/url]

there are 8 in total. 5 in one pic and 3 in the other


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

they are ok, healthy looking.


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

ok thanks. they r only pet mice but i still want the best for them. they r cuties and are really wriggley and active


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

They look good! Nice assortment of markings and colors too.


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

ahh thanks i shall post more pics when they have their furr


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

getting cuter :love1


----------



## cristowe (Feb 13, 2011)

Bless them, they are so sweet.x id love to see more pics when they are a bit older.


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

ahh thanks guys. a couple more days and they should have all their furr


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

I love pieds!


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

im guessing u mean piebalds? :lol: sorry im new to this lol


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

Oh yes, sorry, used a bit of mouse genetic slang there. Now I really feel like a big nerd, lol. You've got a handful of cuties!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I like the colours also.


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

ahh ok lol. well most of my stock consists of piebalds at the moment lol. this is my first batch of babies n they r so cute. i took some more pics of them today. it looks like weve got 1 sandy colour & white, 2 light brown & white, 2 dark brown / black & white, and then we have got 3 that are what looks like white??? i dont really know what colour they are going to be??? if i post pics could anyone give me advice??


----------

